# Ugly Prom Dress of the Day: the bubble sack



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

Quite a few of you have reported this dress to us for Crimes Against Fashion now, and it's not hard to see why there's such strength of feeling against it out there in fashion land. 
The website describes this as "Gunne Sac Bubble". We're not sure what the literal translation of that is (anyone?) but it seems rather appropriate anyway, because what we basically have here is a sack made out of bubbles. Which is... interesting.
A mere $99 buys you this dress, folks. Whether you'll be able to walk in it due to the "My legs have been tied at the thighs, knees and ankles" effect, we have no idea...
*Spotted an Ugly Prom Dress?* *Call The Fashion Police!*


Source


----------



## monniej (Apr 29, 2008)

now that's just awful! lol~


----------



## Lia (Apr 29, 2008)

Ugly!


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2008)

Nury I think you should photoshop off the two bottom sections, give her some legs then she'd be hot!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 29, 2008)

LMAO! wtf??


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 29, 2008)

hahaha rotten


----------



## McRubel (Apr 29, 2008)

Can you imagine the person that wears that thing to the prom??? They would be the talk of the town!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 29, 2008)

VERY ugly indeed.


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's bad.


----------



## katina74 (Apr 29, 2008)

so fugly


----------



## ticki (Apr 29, 2008)

she's like an upside down ice cream cone.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 29, 2008)

that screams 1970s disco to me.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2008)

dear lord. Imagine the shame of picking that dress out, imagining the admiring looks you'll get, and then...

just being laughed out of the venue


----------



## LovelyLeelah (Apr 30, 2008)

why would you subject yourself to such utter embarrasment? That right there is a ginourmous No-No!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 30, 2008)

What a waist of $99.00


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 30, 2008)

Omg lol It looks like a stripy sleeping bag!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 30, 2008)

ouch ! i don't even know how you could dance with those.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 30, 2008)

Yuck! That is ugly!


----------



## Sheikah (May 1, 2008)

OMG I love it!!!!!!!!................... NOT!!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 1, 2008)

It makes me want to make some Creamy Strawberry-Lemon Squares. LOL!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 1, 2008)

LOL! That's so ugly!


----------



## jodie wexler (May 1, 2008)

Ouch...my eyes hurt.


----------

